
Watch the British Library Digitize One of the World’s Largest Books - diodorus
https://hyperallergic.com/375669/watch-the-british-library-digitize-one-of-the-worlds-largest-books/
======
hackuser
Does anyone know how much of libraries' out-of-copyright content, including
rare books, is now available online? A tiny fraction? The important stuff?

Speaking more generally, despite the promise of the Internet it seems like the
more valuable knowledge is inaccessible to the public - knowledge in books and
scientific journals. The public is left with the dregs.

People complain about how easily bad information and deliberate misinformation
spread and are accepted. In the context of my point above, is that a surprise?
Remember the old saying about management and accounting systems or really any
application: GIGO: Garbage in, garbage out.

